# What is the weirdest thing you've seen on a river trip?



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Bonus points for photo evidence.

Yup... that's a severed pigs head.

Weird.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I think you just took 1st prize..


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

You mean other than that guy hopping around the sandbar with a scrub brush up his backside saying “I’m a bunny”?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wallrat said:


> You mean other than that guy hopping around the sandbar with a scrub brush up his backside saying “I’m a bunny”?


Oh my... . That painted a mental picture I could have gone my entire life without seeing LOL


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh man. That’s pretty....odd. Here’s a kitty swimming across the Klamath some years ago.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Oh my... . That painted a mental picture I could have gone my entire life without seeing LOL


So, do you want the photo evidence, or should we let that slide?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Norcalcoastie said:


> Oh man. That’s pretty....odd. Here’s a kitty swimming across the Klamath some years ago.


Wow, those dudes were awfully close.

Not for their own safety, but I'm sure it stressed the lion.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wallrat said:


> So, do you want the photo evidence, or should we let that slide?


Let's err on the side of caution and let that one slide lol


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

MT4Runner said:


> Wow, those dudes were awfully close.
> 
> Not for their own safety, but I'm sure it stressed the lion.


Ain’t that the truth? That’s not my video, but happened right down from me. We saw cats pretty often on the rivers in that country. Way to close for my comfort!


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Here’s one from Baum Lake in CA. I was rowing my drift boat ashore (turned around backwards), when my front passenger said, ”stop rowing! Reverse!” I turned around and this cat was just staring at us. We dropped anchor and watched him, watching us; for like 30 min. I wasn’t too keen to get out of the boat.


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

cupido76 said:


> Bonus points for photo evidence.
> 
> Yup... that's a severed pigs head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

Winner! Right off the bat (er, pig)


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

Once, on Brown’s Canyon, below Zoom, I rounded the corner the see these two stunningly attractive blonde folks (one male one female) who looked like they were clipped out of a Polo catalog knee deep in the water, butt naked, fly fishing.
Personally, when I’m in the nude is the last time I need small metal hooks flying through the air.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Damn Norwegians. You can’t take them anywhere.

Or maybe, you can take them just about anywhere.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I am sure I've seen weirder, but this one always makes me laugh.

Above Tyee Camp, a duck swam out and followed my raft for a while.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Three frogs (or toads?) floating down the Salmon River in Idaho on top of each other piggy back style - large one on the bottom, medium on in the middle the small one on top. They floated that way for about 1/4 mile before getting to the side of the river. My kids were young and thought it was the coolest thing at the time.


----------



## Tommy69 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hmm. Piggies in Labyrinth Canyon.

Not that I remember that trip , nor condone litter.....


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Pulled into a very tight eddy in a kayak, only to see a rattlesnake on a rocky ledge close by my right elbow. It had a fish lodged longways in its mouth. The fish was too fat to go past the joint of the snake's jaws, and the slant of the snake's teeth evidently wouldn't let it let go. 

Sat there for a surprised few moments, watching the snake shake its head violently back and forth trying to dislodge the fish. Promptly peeled out not wanting to be anywhere near an angry pit viper if it managed to dislodge the fish.

Rich Phillips


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

richp said:


> Pulled into a very tight eddy in a kayak, only to see a rattlesnake on a rocky ledge close by my right elbow. It had a fish lodged longways in its mouth. The fish was too fat to go past the joint of the snake's jaws, and the slant of the snake's teeth evidently wouldn't let it let go.
> 
> Sat there for a surprised few moments, watching the snake shake its head violently back and forth trying to dislodge the fish. Promptly peeled out not wanting to be anywhere near an angry pit viper if it managed to dislodge the fish.
> 
> Rich Phillips


I call bullshit, they don't make kayaks big enuf for your shall we say, large frame lol


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

richp said:


> Pulled into a very tight eddy in a kayak, only to see a rattlesnake on a rocky ledge close by my right elbow. It had a fish lodged longways in its mouth. The fish was too fat to go past the joint of the snake's jaws, and the slant of the snake's teeth evidently wouldn't let it let go.
> 
> Sat there for a surprised few moments, watching the snake shake its head violently back and forth trying to dislodge the fish. Promptly peeled out not wanting to be anywhere near an angry pit viper if it managed to dislodge the fish.
> 
> Rich Phillips


In the Grand Canyon one of our boats saw a rattlesnake fall into the river. At first they rowed away from it as it swam toward their boat. About 1/2 mile or so downstream they see it floating belly side up and obviously close to drowning. They fished it out with a paddle and left it on a nice warm sandbar. This obviously pleased the river gods and we were blessed a rare down-canyon wind the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Touche, but still true.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Someone rowing off a dry box


----------



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

Several years ago we were fly fishing on the Willamette upstream from Eugene/Springfield. Rounded a bend and saw a fellow hitting golf balls across the river with his buddy cheering him on. No big deal but kinda upset about littering the river with his balls. Then we look across the river/toward his target and we see a buck naked couple doing a very public 6-9. Looked like tweekers and they didn't seem to care about golf balls ricocheting around the rock ledge. Didn't phase them when we rowed right past them either. Ewh!


----------



## Lone Star (May 16, 2021)

richp said:


> Pulled into a very tight eddy in a kayak, only to see a rattlesnake on a rocky ledge close by my right elbow. It had a fish lodged longways in its mouth. The fish was too fat to go past the joint of the snake's jaws, and the slant of the snake's teeth evidently wouldn't let it let go.
> 
> Sat there for a surprised few moments, watching the snake shake its head violently back and forth trying to dislodge the fish. Promptly peeled out not wanting to be anywhere near an angry pit viper if it managed to dislodge the fish.
> 
> Rich Phillips


\

reminded me of this sweet distraction from a great day of fishing on the Wind


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Last weekend on RHT/Westwater, at Black Rocks 7 there was a gentleman in full garb, at last light, absolutely killing it on the bag pipes! Like pro piping!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

My brother and I were sea kayaking about 20 years ago on the Bitterroot from Lolo to Missoula. Hit the outskirts of Missoula and there was a couple in midstream, and she was bobbing up and down.
Sea kayaks are quiet.
We passed about 10 yards away from them when she let out a yelp! We paddled forward without craning our necks back. I assume they finished.

Something erotic about rivers, apparently!


----------



## rrd1 (May 23, 2016)

I'm just in here making sure there aren't any stories from people who witnessed some of the shenanigans my group has pulled...


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

UFO'S on Deso..........😶


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I was working on a commercial trip on the Grand Canyon and we had a one boat motorized kayak support trip but one client who wanted to kayak the big water and two crew that wanted to join. We all left Havasu together in the afternoon and the S-rig went ahead to try and find the first available camp and our plan was to kayak and meet them there since the rest of the passengers were competent private butters and willing to help set up camp but doing a bucket list trip for the kayakers 50th birthday. We paddled and paddled and we passed camp after camp but did not find our group.

We were floating in towards Fern Glen in the twilight and resting as the current drug us towards the rapid and in the eddie above were two gorgeous river beauties knee-deep naked in the water bathing and they never saw us in till we were not more than 10 or 15 feet away. They were surprised and we all waved said hello and they went about their business but unfortunately they were not part of our group either. We kept paddling and finally found our group at the camp on the left just above the anvil above lava and got there about 730 or a bit after just as dusk was closing in. After a 20 mile afternoon paddle we were pretty spent and happy to be at camp as was the other crew member to have some help

I’m not going to win any awards on this thread but for the weirdest but it is a good river memory and some thing I don’t normally see every day.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

JustinJam said:


> Last weekend on RHT/Westwater, at Black Rocks 7 there was a gentleman in full garb, at last light, absolutely killing it on the bag pipes! Like pro piping!


I had a gentleman wake up the entire group playing taps on his horn at first light in the morning once it was quite memorable echoing off the canyon walls!

bag pipes are awesome and I bet that was cool!!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Pumpkins all over the San Juan


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

Guiding a Lower Kern trip in So Cal back in the late 1980's, I had a family with kids in my paddle boat. As we got close to Delohnega Hot Springs I could see it was full of a bunch of dudes. The hot springs was often full of bikers and kind of rough groups from Bakersfield since it was accessible from the highway, so we were used to staying on the far side of the river and distracting our crews so they wouldn't pay attention to the people in the hot springs. I spotted one dude with a ball gag in his mouth and then as we floated past him he stood up and waved his naked ass at us, proudly showing off the big old butt plug he had up there. The family didn't see him, but the other guides and I did. We all called for a hard forward to distract the crews and get the hell out of if there. I was pretty young and had never even heard about stuff like that but after freaking out a bit we laughed about that all summer long. None of us ever visited the hot springs.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

While fishing a sandbar, I saw what I swear was a swimming beaver magically turned into a grizzly as it exited the water 20 ft from me. I then magically levitated and disappeared.
Yeah, I know… I need glasses.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Not so much weird as amazing.

We were sitting in camp one night in GC and we watched a mature ram come down across the river. He went up to a blooming agave and started battering it with his head. When he got to the point where the stalk was weakened enough, he hooked one of his horns over it, pulled it down horizontal, and proceeded to eat the blooms.

This was in the pre-digital era; I sure wish I could have recorded that.

Rich Phillips


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Tanaman said:


> While fishing a sandbar, I saw what I swear was a swimming beaver magically turned into a grizzly as it exited the water 20 ft from me. I then magically levitated and disappeared.
> I know… I need glasses.


Aunt Cid?


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

I had a big black bear swim right in front of my boat about 2 miles down from Sand Wash many years ago. 

Another big black bear just sitting in an eddy river right about 2 miles down from Sand Island last August. I had assured a newbie that she didnt need to bring her gun because there were no bears on the San Juan. We had to float within 30 feet of the thing. I still get shit for that one. 

On the Ark there is a local couple that likes (or used to) to run zoom flume naked. They typically run at off times to avoid crowds and I guess they like to give the photographer a show. We were taking a bunch of outward bound kids (10-12 year olds) and had stopped for an early lunch at Zoom Flume Beach before the typicall all day lunch rush. We would typically point out boats running the rapid to customers so they could see others run the rapid. Well one of us saw the first boat over the horizon and told all the kids to watch. Of course it was the nudists and the kids were petrefied and the counselors scrambling to distract them.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

A couple years back I was running the Blue north of Silverthorne and someone in my raft said “Look! What’s that?” It was a badger! He swam right up to the boat, along the side of it and to the other side of the river. Must have been almost 4 feet long. ‘‘Twas an unforgettable experience!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Heywood said:


> I had a big black bear swim right in front of my boat about 2 miles down from Sand Wash many years ago.


I wouldn't say weird, but incredible--saw elk swimming across the river in front of us on the Lower Flathead.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Damn, that looks incredibly tasty 😋


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

Freak hard rain on the Green the day before our launch turned the river to chocolate milk and washed a bunch of cows out of the side canyons. We saw many bloated floating cow corpses all throughout the trip. Started trying to sink them with our wrist rockets for beer points. Good times.


----------



## Ken Shaw (May 1, 2021)

We saw a couple of cast-iron stoves (not near each other) in the late 70s, sawed in half, along the Yukon between Dawson Creek and Eagle. Apparently from gold rush prospectors some 70-75 years earlier, two partners would get in a fight and decide to go their separate ways. Neither would give up his half of the stove. And this after having carried it up that incredible trail out of Skagway, etc., etc. Fascinating!


----------



## cosports4 (Nov 25, 2016)

May 2006 at Westwater I saw a "raft" made of Styrofoam try to float past the rangers. Great setup with large pieces of Styrofoam duck taped together. They had their dog with them and water in gallon jugs for the long trip to Mexico. First time I ever saw a Bimini on the river. It was made of PVC jammed into the Styrofoam with a blue plastic tarp over the top. Paddling with a shovel handle with a snow shovel bottom screwed into it. Needles to say the rangers did not let them continue their journey. I talked to one of the rangers a couple of years ago and he said the Styro-Craft is a legend. There is supposed to be a picture of it posted online, but I have not been able to find it.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

cosports4 said:


> May 2006 at Westwater I saw a "raft" made of Styrofoam try to float past the rangers. Great setup with large pieces of Styrofoam duck taped together. They had their dog with them and water in gallon jugs for the long trip to Mexico. First time I ever saw a Bimini on the river. It was made of PVC jammed into the Styrofoam with a blue plastic tarp over the top. Paddling with a shovel handle with a snow shovel bottom screwed into it. Needles to say the rangers did not let them continue their journey. I talked to one of the rangers a couple of years ago and he said the Styro-Craft is a legend. There is supposed to be a picture of it posted online, but I have not been able to find it.


You talking about this ?









We joked at the time that it was Alvin's new patrol boat..


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

MNichols said:


> You talking about this ?
> View attachment 67024
> 
> 
> We joked at the time that it was Alvin's new patrol boat..


You sure that isn't Saturn's new prototype?

I think the rangers should have let them learn a lesson and just let them keep going


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Rich P took that photo, IIRC the flow was in the teens.. Would have turned life threatening in a hurry, and then there'd have to be a rescue..


----------



## cosports4 (Nov 25, 2016)

MNichols said:


> You talking about this ?
> View attachment 67024
> 
> 
> We joked at the time that it was Alvin's new patrol boat..


Thank you so much. I tell the story all the time and over time it just seemed like I was crazy. We were camping there, so I walked down to hear the discussion with the rangers. Those people were so "stoned" you could hardly communicate with them. A younger ranger came out at first and was "kind of" helping them understand how they could a ride around Westwater to put-in at Cisco. An older ranger came out, took one look, and said "Hell No".


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

You're most welcome.
The older ranger was Alvin Halliday, he was there for 22 years, the younger ranger was likely Kyler Carpenter if memory serves, I'm getting old and remembering things almost 20 years ago, well...


----------



## Staj (Mar 15, 2005)

Cougars, toads, rattlesnakes, bare butts… yep, seen em.

Circa 1995. Not South or Central America. Arkansas river, Colorado. Due to epic high water I was leading a typically super tame section, thinking Rincon was the takeout. Fun and fast because of the high water. 6 boats in our trip, takeout ramp eddy was small and a couple of guides missed it and kept floating down and fast.

I jumped out of my boat and start blazing trail downstream running the shoreline. Think Willem Dafoe in Platoon running through the jungle before he is betrayed. Jumping over fallen cottonwoods, whacking through salt cedar, dashing hard. As I near a corner and jump over a log, there it stands – screaming, wailing, and flailing its arms and legs – a hairy 3-foot-tall creature the likes I’ve never seen, except on national geographic. A spider monkey!










Like the death of Sergeant Elias, my hope of saving guides vanished, on my knees and looking to the heavens for a miracle. Up the bank, 20 yards away and from their RV, the “owners” laughed at the scene of the young kid terrified and shocked out of his mind. Needless to say, I had to change my pants back at the shop. It was a story that overshadowed the best of flips that high-water year.

The pic is not documentary evidence, but demonstrative.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

The rest of the story is that they had nothing more than a Utah highway map to guide them, and were planning on floating to Powell. Through Cataract Canyon...

Rich Phillips


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

richp said:


> The rest of the story is that they had nothing more than a Utah highway map to guide them, and were planning on floating to Powell. Through Cataract Canyon...
> 
> Rich Phillips


----------



## Hoomalimali (Aug 19, 2021)

cupido76 said:


> Bonus points for photo evidence.
> 
> Yup... that's a severed pigs head.
> 
> ...


Dude, you asked:


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Bear carcass at the Bridgeport Takeout on the Gunnison.
So gross. It was caught up right in the spot you'd takeout or put in, and its nasty juices were flowing into and totally contaminating the other spot.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Came upon a bison carcass while floating the Yellowstone, couldn't get within 100' of it because the smell was so horrible. Also, I've seen a cow pinned to a rock on the San Juan, it was gross but nothing remotely close to the nasty bison.


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

This ones a little different. Large fireball maybe 15' diameter at Lower D courtesy of Dr. Pyro!


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Hoomalimali said:


> Dude, you asked:
> 
> View attachment 69466


Creepy but doesn't look like much of a river.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

Neither of these would be that weird on their own, it was just that they were at the same place at the same time.

A few years ago I was at Spring Creek near Shoup, putting on for the Main Salmon day stretch. There was a bachelorette party doing a commercial float. The poor bride was in an almost non-existent bikini, there were too many inflatable penises, little plastic champagne flutes, high pitched squealing, and the booze was already flowing. I hope they tipped their guide well. There was also a private party of Mennonites (or maybe Hutterites or Amish) putting on. The young men with their trousers rolled up, but button-front shirts, hats, and suspenders still on, the women in their long dark dresses, hair covered; everyone barefoot.

It was quite the juxtaposition.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

On a High School Deso trip, just below Rock Creek, we found a dead horse wrapped around a rock in the middle of the river. It still had the saddle on it. Our safety kayaker eddied out behind it and climbed up on the rock, then horse and proceeded to cut the saddle off it. The saddle was in pretty bad shape and we ended up leaving it in the tack shed on the ranch.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Years ago I took my wife, girlfriend then, boating on the Ark from Pinnacle to Parkdale. River was running beautifully. She’d never been rafting, so I was a bit nervous since it was one of our first dates and our first river date. While rigging the boat at Pinnacle I spot this bloated cow float by the ramp. With my infinite wisdom and cunning skills I distract her from seeing it by asking her to grab a few things from the truck. Hell I didn’t want to scare her, since it was her first white water trip. Anyways, fast forward down river. We’re setting up to drop into Five Point rapid and my right oar gets jammed up. We both look over and it’s the bloated brown cow right up against the boat. I ended up having to ship the oar and use it to push the damn thing out of the way as we’re on the final approach to the drop. A few years later we got engaged and wished we could of had a photo of that day for wedding invitations, but the photo crew had moved to Spike Buck.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

A female river guide with shaved legs and arm pits.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

raymo said:


> A female river guide with shaved legs and arm pits.


I'm not sure I believe this one...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

gnarsify said:


> I'm not sure I believe this one...


I understand, I have had numerous female guides even come up to me that didn't believe me either.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

MNichols said:


> You talking about this ?
> View attachment 67024
> 
> 
> We joked at the time that it was Alvin's new patrol boat..



Griff, Bout lost his life...


----------



## Hoomalimali (Aug 19, 2021)

cupido76 said:


> Creepy but doesn't look like much of a river. [emoji6]


The river is behind what you see.
The concrete is bridge support.
It is relatively tame at this location.
Not too far from here it joins other rivers and runs through a gorge.
There you can get all the action you could ever dream of.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

@MNichols and @GeoRon on the same trip. Wait, that must have just been a nightmare.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

My first overnight whitewater trip was on the San Juan when I was 12 years old. I had no idea what to expect but trusted in the group I was with including my parents that it would be a great experience and changed my perspective on my interaction with water for the future. We saw the unique attributes of that float including old pioneer homesteads, Native American art on the walls, and of course the wildlife.

On the last afternoon of the trip approaching Mexican Hat for the take out, my parents Chevy station wagon awaited us at the end of the trip. Roughly a mile above the takeout on river right we noticed a nude man and woman walking up the river side. I remember the general feeling being of laughter and astonishment, but the biggest shock came when we approach the car, with the windows broken out, and the backseat full of discarded clothes.

Apparently this couple head used my mom’s station wagon to have sex on the side of the river, which I thought was cool at the time but shocked her completely. The car ride back home to Albuquerque helped me relive all of those memories, with the wind whipping through the broken windows and the look on my mom’s face that someone had defaced her station wagon.

Was this any of you Buzzards, circa 1983?


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

GOTY2011 said:


> Apparently this couple head used my mom’s station wagon to have sex on the side of the river, which I thought was cool at the time but shocked her completely. The car ride back home to Albuquerque helped me relive all of those memories, with the wind whipping through the broken windows and the look on my mom’s face that someone had defaced her station wagon.
> 
> Was this any of you Buzzards, circa 1983?


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Camped at Nankoweap at the end of a long summer day my buddy and I were enjoying a couple of barley pops, chilling and enjoying the soft light of sunset on the Canyon's walls. Out of nowhere we heard this piercing, terrified scream several hundred feet above us. We looked up to see a peregrine snacking on bats, a few of which would let loose with a horrifying scream as the peregrine closed in.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

That reminds me of a story from Nanko. I was camped on the lower beach above the point and woke up about 2am to a blood curdling scream/howl that sounded like the end for something out there. I was sleeping on the boat but some of the passengers sleeping on shore heard it and were scared and came to the boats to see what was up. The best we could figure was that a fox or coyote had gotten and rabbit or other critter. Never heard much after that and some never woke up.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Not my story, but from a trip I had to bail on last minute and was later told to me. At Lower Sunset on the Montana Smith around dinner, everyone is hanging out when they hear a blood curdling scream. Thinking there was someone in trouble at Upper Sunset, the group heads upstream to find no problems at Upper Sunset except another confused group wondering what the screaming was. While poking around, they hear a commotion across the river and see a black bear carrying a deer fawn. The scream was likely the fawn getting attacked by the bear. I don't think the group slept well that night.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Way way way back when my wifey and I were still dating, I rented a double sea kayak from Northern Lights in Bozeman and we headed up to Hauser Lake to camp and kayak. Arriving after dark, we found a quiet campground....and were awakened by blood-curdling screams and the sounds of battle.

Awoke in the morning to find bunny hair everywhere...figure it was an owl and a rabbit locked in mortal combat for almost an hour during the night.

We had the campground to ourselves because they'd just put some kind of toxic pesticides everywhere and it was closed to the public.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

...on the Montana Smith and watching my buddy touch the electric bear fence, ON TWO SEPARATE NIGHTS


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Rafters find human remains in drought-lowered Flathead River


Flathead County officials say rafters spotted human remains in the Flathead River while floating past a fishing access site northeast of Kalispell. Sheriff Brian Heino says the remains found Monday appeared to have been in the river for a long time. The body was caught on a log near the...




nbcmontana.com





Might have a new winner of the weirdest thing ever seen on a river trip.


----------

